
Paket: Package manager for .NET and Mono - anilmujagic
http://fsprojects.github.io/Paket/
======
xpaulbettsx
I hate to be a Negative Nancy, but wouldn't it be easier to Just Fix NuGet? I
don't think that any of the problems being solved here are fundamentally
incompatible with being fixed in NuGet (though I could be wrong).

------
Too

        How to get Paket
    
        Paket is available on NuGet. To install the tool, run the following command in the Package Manager Console:
        PM> Install-Package Paket
    

Oh no, don't give us another Python _easyinstall_ mess; you need a package
manager to get another package manager to get a third package manager. Well,
at least it's not called "easy install" because that's exactly what it's not
unless you already have everything installed. The whole purpose of a package
manager is to avoid dependency mess and instead we get another 2 links in the
chain that has to be installed manually.

------
aggieben
My answer to the main question in the faq, "Why do I need Paket instead of
nuget?" (my paraphrase) is this: meh. NuGet's behavior simply doesn't cause me
that many problems, and when it's a superbigdeal I can just get a git
submodule and be on my merry way. The one killer feature I want is an easy way
to convert a downloaded NuGet package into a folder of the latest sources.

And hey: NuGet is open-source.

------
final
The front page doesn't answer THE question, why would I use Paket instead of
NuGet. Realistically in the .NET ecosystem, once Microsoft introduces a
passable product (such as NuGet) the chances of any alternative to gain
adoption are veeery swim.

~~~
Thieum22
See the faq :
[http://fsprojects.github.io/Paket/faq.html](http://fsprojects.github.io/Paket/faq.html)

~~~
final
Sure, in these long, cold winter nights what else is one to do...

If you have any analytics, compare the number of visitors to the main and to
faq pages ...

------
logicalmind
If you want to add a killer feature to this, add better handling for non-
referenced dependencies. By non-referenced I mean they don't exist as a
project reference like a dll would. For example, if you're doing a web project
and you depend on say angular. Angular isn't added as a project reference.
Nuget/Visual Studio do all kinds of oddities to work around this. Unless there
is already a solution to this that I don't know about (besides using two
different package managers).

------
dbettin
How does this differ from asp.vnext's kpm?

------
WorldWideWayne
One thing I wish NuGet would do - let me download packages directly from
Github, like Bower and Grunt do. I do use Bower and Grunt with ASP.NET but
usually mixed with some NuGet packages. It would be nice to have one system
for all.

~~~
SeanKilleen
Visual studio just added support for Bower and Grunt[1]. I'm thinking that
might help us separate the ecosystem again -- nuget for server-side,
bower/grunt for client-side.

[1]
[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/IntroducingGulpGruntBowerAndNp...](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/IntroducingGulpGruntBowerAndNpmSupportForVisualStudio.aspx)

